# How much to feed



## KurtTeej (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm new here and wanted to ask about just how much should my boy be eating.

I got my V about 7 weeks ago, he just turned 4 months old. We feed him about 5 times a day and each time he really chows it down. He looks great, poops regularly, he seems really happy and playful (oh boy.....), gets plenty of exercise (even though we just got 2 feet of snow). He's growing like a weed -- when we got him he was around 10 pounds and is now up to 31. He looks like what a V should look like and just wanted to check to see. I know every dog is different just like every person is but i just don't want a fat Vizsla.

Are we doing the right thing here?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, KurtTeej!! Congratulations on welcoming a lovely Vizsla to your home! 

About feeding... I don't know if five times a day is really necessary, but if it's working for you, it's fine! All dogs will be a little different in their nutrition needs, as you said. The best thing to do is just keep an eye on him. The directions on the dog food bag are not that helpful. If he's too skinny, give him a little more food. If he's getting chunky, cut down a little bit. In this way, you shouldn't end up with a fat Vizsla. (His nutrition needs will even change day by day, depending on his exercise level.) When my boy Willie has an exceptionally busy day, he will sit by his food bowl and look longingly into it. He's trying to tell me that he could use a few more calories. ;D


----------



## KurtTeej (Feb 1, 2015)

thanks, that's helpful. My common sense told me that that was the case, but i just wanted a veteran to tell me my gut was right.


----------

